# Making sense of "furazone"????? (WARNING - Gross pics)



## MacabreMikolaj

:think:

I was going for a head banging emoticon, but this will have to do.

Is there ANY difference between furizone, furazone and nitrofurazone??? Is it all the same dang product with different spelling??? Is it SAFE?

I just bought some and used it on Zierra. At the moment, I only have Corona, Fiebings Aloe Vera and Blu-Kote. None of these prevent proud flesh. I went to the store and I passed over Wonder Dust after hearing many websites claim it actually PROMOTES proud flesh. So I grabbed nitrofurazone ointment (0.2% in a water-soluble base). I slathered her leg with that and re-bandaged it.

AM I WRONG? I am SO frustrated. What on EARTH are we supposed to use? Now I read that nitrofurazone causes cancer and it also destroys good flesh and shouldn't be used unless I SEE proud flesh. Someone else said it PROMOTES proud flesh.

*sobs*

I DON'T UNDERSTAND. Does ANYTHING prevent proud flesh? Or do we just wait for it to come and keep cutting/scrapping it back as it does??? HELP. These things, literally, "do not happen" to me. I dealt with 50 stitches into the chest of Zierra's dam once, about seven years ago, and be damned if I've dealt with any serious cuts since.

Any input would be wonderful, because I am panicking. I do not think the wound looks like it should. Am I wrong? Am I right? What do I need to be doing?

*DAY ONE










DAY TWO *(after washing, putting Corona Ointment on and vet wrapping)










*DAY THREE *(repeat procedure from day two)



















*DAY FOUR *(after taking these pics, I applied the nitrofurazone ointment and re-bandaged her)


















Should I leave her bandaged?
Un-bandaged?
Nitrofurazone?
Another ointment?

Two trainers/coaches now have told me to use nitrofurazone, but one told me to stop bandaging while the other said keep bandaging.

SHE IS NOT IN A BARN. She is in an isolated round pen. I do not have a barn.


----------



## PaintsPwn

https://www.underwoodhorsemedicine.com/index.htm

^ I'd swear my life on that stuff right there. It took this:









And made this only two weeks later:









Within a month it was merely a hairline scab.


----------



## kitten_Val

Sorry to hear about the cut. :-( I don't think the bandage will stay on. I had similar cut on Kiara and it certainly didn't work for me. I used Furazone (it was popular in my old barn because of the price  ) and Corona before. They are OK, but very sticky and smelty IMO. I switched to this one Aloe Vera Base Vet Cream Horseman's Dream (Equine - Horse Health Care - Wound Care) several years back and used it when Kiara had similar cut on her led, on her nose, on Jemma's leg just above the hoof, and Jemma's head. My neighbor also switched from furazone to this one after her OTTB had a bad cut on back and she borrowed my cream.  

I usually clean the cut with the warm water, dry it out with the napkin and then put the cream on and leave it like that. My horses are also 24/7 out.


----------



## farmpony84

I think I would stop bandaging and stop scrubbing. I would let it start healing over (scabbing). I like the spray topicals/antibiotics like the farnam wound kote a little bit better for yucky booboos. Good luck.


----------



## My Beau

I've used Wonder Dust for proudflesh without a problem. But some people SWEAR by meat tenderizer, I think. You might want to look that up.

I would also use just a triple antibiotic ointment and leave it uncovered so it can start to dry out.

I also like AluShield for wounds like that.
http://www.jeffersequine.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=1&pf_id=16549


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Ok, so essentially I'm keeping it TOO clean, am I right? I should just slap some glop on and leave it alone?

I'm overly paranoid. I've seen what proud flesh can do (Jynx has an ugly lump on her back leg from a proud flesh incident) and it terrifies me. I'm so worried of doing something wrong :-(

In better news, after three days of penecillion and wrapping, the leg itself is perfectly normal again - no heat, no swelling and no lameness.

So just take the bandages off and leave a topical spray or ointment on it?


----------



## farmpony84

One of my horses had a really bad scrape, it happened out in the pasture during a storm, we never figured out what he did it on but something stabbed him and then ripped it in a perfect right angle. Since it happened during the night, we missed our window for stitches so I was furazoning and using the spray topical. The spray was twice a day I think. Anyway, I was scrubbing it with a betadine solution and hosing it daily and I got in trouble with the vet ... it bothered me that he'd get sawdust in it or little pieces of dirt but in order for it to heal I needed to allow it to scab over. So yes, let it scab....


----------



## ShutUpJoe

You must use Equilade. I used it for 3 weeks, rebandaging every other day. Piper's wounds are COMPLETELY healed and they looked like this. The first pic was taken the day after (before I put on the Equilade). The next is the day after I put on the Equilade and the last picture is last week. You can't even tell it happened now. Sorry I couldn't get the frozen mud off her for the last pic. It was after we rode.


----------



## Ryle

Yes, all three are the same and we now know that furazone slows wound healing and may promote proud flesh. The best recommendation for a topical wound product is a plain triple antibiotic ointment. Then if you start seeing proud flesh forming talk to your vet about adding in a steroid to stop the proud flesh from forming in the first place. Wonder Dust and the other caustic products on the market should ONLY be used directly on proud flesh that has already formed as they are not picky and will damage healthy healing flesh as well as proud flesh.


----------



## tealamutt

No one is really sure what causes proud flesh. It is essentially "exuberant granulation tissue" (which is that bubble gum pink stage that your mare is at right now). There is no predicting when a wound will grow proud flesh and when it won't and some individuals seem more prone to it.

Since there is so much variation from wound to wound and horse to horse, there is no proven way to predictably prevent it. Her wound looks like it is healing really really well and I agree that I would mostly leave it alone at this point. Maybe gentle washing if it becomes dirty with feces and such. A good rule of thumb is if you wouldn't slather it on your own wounds, don't put it on your horse!


----------



## smrobs

I would honestly just leave it alone now. Let it scab and let it heal. Keep an eye on it for any indication of a problem (running, oozing, funky colors, swelling, etc), but other than that, just let nature take it's course.


----------



## Honeysuga

Agreed^^


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy

Get some Underwoods Horse Medicine... best wound stuff on the planet. If not sold in your area buy it online at www.underwoodhorsemedicine.com 

On a side note.. I've never had an issue with wonder dust in years past


----------



## Alwaysbehind

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I've doctored much nastier cuts then she has now. There is literally nothing a vet could do at this point that I can't. The swelling has already disappeared and the dressing is being changed daily, to keep a close eye on the wound. We'll be starting with an anti-fungal spray by tomorrow.


:wink:

I actually have a cream I got from my vet when dealing with a wound very similar that helps prevent proud flesh. I will try to locate it tonight and see what it is called. It was part of the reason I originally suggested a vet since wounds like this are tricky to heal. But..... You knew better.


----------



## kitten_Val

MacabreMikolaj said:


> So just take the bandages off and leave a topical spray or ointment on it?


Frankly, that's what I would do.


----------



## shesinthebarn

I was given a spray from my vet called Derma Gel and it has been amazing. He told me it would help regrow healthy skin more rapidly and promote regrowth of hair in the original colour. I must say I was soooo impressed, and I keep it on hand now. Maybe ask about it? It comes in a spray or a gel, but I prefer the spray as you don't have to get your fingers in the wound, and it forms a very thin barrier over the wound.


----------



## trailhorserider

I will second the triple antibiotic ointment! 

Our family uses it on ourselves and the horses and I swear it heals anything and everything. It is also inexpensive and available at just about any store. I love the stuff! I use it on any horse cut or abrasion and have never had a problem with proud flesh. 

If a wound is horrible, I will wash and wrap, but mostly I just slather it on and then let it scab over or get dirty if it wants to. The next day I will just wipe it off and put more on top. Great stuff for horses and humans! :lol:


----------



## White Foot

This is what I would do in my opinion.. 

Wash it twice a day and scrub with a wash cloth. Wrap it only at night right after washing it, and put a small amount of fura-zone onto it. The vet I do my job shadows with still recommends it. 

I'll post a pic of my horses wound.. do I win? xD


----------



## White Foot

^ And to add to the above post, my horse doesn't have a scar from that. I used furazone twice a day, everyday for a few months. I also think that because the wound is on the horses leg you should always keep it cleaner because it's closer to the ground and manure/dirt can get into it easier and prevent healing.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Alwaysbehind said:


> :wink:
> 
> I actually have a cream I got from my vet when dealing with a wound very similar that helps prevent proud flesh. I will try to locate it tonight and see what it is called. It was part of the reason I originally suggested a vet since wounds like this are tricky to heal. But..... You knew better.


Yeah, thanks. Considering the local equine vet couldn't even diagnosis an abscess, I have difficulty parting with my hard earned money for something as silly as a cut. I am only frustrated because you will get two answers with EVERYTHING - including the answers from a vet. I am trying to figure out the best common way people deal with problems since personal experience seems to trump anything that comes out of the vets mouth anyway.

If I called the vet for every injury my horses incurred, I'd be homeless.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance

Yea, have to say I agree with those who have suggested to leave it alone now. Why does it seem, to me, that whenever a horse gets a slice like that, or a gash, that it takes them forever to heal? I guess what I'm trying to say is, does anyone know on a cellular level, why it takes horses a while to heal? My guess would be, because it's constantly getting messed with whether just because of the horse being active or what-not...thats not cellular level though, just physical.


----------



## Pidge

if your looking for cheap ways to prevent proud flesh meat tenderizer does work but i would only use it if there is proud flesh forming because it can slow down the healing process.

I would just wash it down every other day and maybe put some neosporin (sp?) on it...ya know the same stuff you put on people cuts lol its a antibiotic and it speeds healing in my experience. So long as it is healing well thats all i would do.


----------



## AlabamaHorseMom

*TRI-Care™*

I use this on most every scrape and boo boo my boys get. I think its basically neosporin with some benzocain for pain... 

Works wonders!


----------



## HooverH

MacabreMikolaj said:


> If I called the vet for every injury my horses incurred, I'd be homeless.


There's a mat you can get for your front door that says "My vet drives a Porsche (or it may be Ferrari)...see horse for details." :lol:


----------



## QHDragon

Hmm I have had no trouble with using furazone, I have owned a couple very accident prone horses and used it on all of them with no ill side effects and the cuts always disappeared within a few weeks. I also have used this stuff that I want to say was called "quick silver" or something like that with good results (however it was a leg wound and got my horse's leg wraps all nasty). 

I don't really believe in wrapping wounds unless they are like super deep. gushing blood, etc, they need air to help them heal.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy

PaintsPwn said:


> https://www.underwoodhorsemedicine.com/index.htm
> 
> ^ I'd swear my life on that stuff right there. It took this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And made this only two weeks later:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Within a month it was merely a hairline scab.


I'm with you on the Underwoods... best stuff I've ever seen and used. Why everyone doesn't use it is beyond me - their (and their horses) loss


----------



## luvs2ride1979

I have had great luck using Eclipse Wound Wash and Ointment. It's not cheap, but works VERY well! Eclipse Equine Wound Care

At this point, I'd get some Eclipse goodies and have your vet cut out the proudflesh. Then start back the healing process from scratch.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Well, after listening to other people instead of listening to my own instincts, Zierra started developing proud flesh (bulging past the skin, bleeding like a stuck pig with just a touch). I grabbed some Wonder Dust, gave her a puff and just left her.

Today, the wound looks ok - it's eaten back the bulging flesh, and it's finally looking scabbed. I did NOTHING to it today. Just left it alone. I was going to cold hose her, but naturally, Shay-las mom refuses to call a plumber and we currently don't have running water. We will as of tomorrow.

However, her entire leg is swollen again (it wasn't when bandaged). Should I worry? She seems fine - eating and drinking good, not limping.

I'm just going to stop worrying, keep a close eye and let nature take it's course. Which I should have done in the first place.


----------



## luvs2ride1979

If there's heat in the swelling, I'd have the vet out. She might need a course of antibiotics. I would wash the area daily (not scrub it), cold hose if it's swelling, and treat the wound with some triple-a or other topical antibiotic and leave it unwrapped. Keep her outside as much as possible. Movement will help the circulation and air & sun will help kill bacteria that gets on the outside of the wound. 

But definitely call the vet if the swelling persists or its hot.


----------



## jiblethead

Havana got two really big gashes on her knees a few years ago. All the way to the bone  Anyway I used Furall (probably not right spelling) and it turned out great. It was in the middle of Summer and there were no bugs in it, and I tried to put Vetwrap on but she just rubbed it off. There are scars, but no proud flesh. And the hair is growing back too! The product was by Farnum (spelling again?) Worked great for me, but other people have said it doesm't work so...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

She already went through a course of long-lasting antibiotics, I'm not overly concerned with infection. The leg is tight and swollen, pretty much what you'd expect from an injury, it was exactly what Justus' leg looked like when she tore it open on the fence (as bad, if not worse then Zierra). Not much heat, just warmish.

We've begun cold hosing her daily as it's gorgeous out.


----------



## SmoothFireman

You should use Schreiners Herbal Solution. It is amazing stuff... you can see it on many websites with tons of pics.. Here is one website that sells it. Most feed stores sell it as well. 
www.smartpakequine.com/productclass.aspx?productClassId=5184


----------

